# Single Coils for djent?



## Dead Undead (Apr 23, 2011)

Whenever I attempt djent, I will usually pick up my MIM Strat and tune down to B or A. I don't really like the pickups in it (standard Mexican Strat ceramic pups) but they sound tight enough for djenty tones.

So I ask, What are your opinions on using single coils for djent? Stacked, true single, or otherwise.
What single coils would get the best djent tone?


----------



## Rook (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a great laugh with my USA 57RI tuned to A with a tubescreamer, gain and level on 6 (out of 10) dime the tone into my roadster channel 4 vintage, dime mids, roll the treble back to about 9oclock, gain on half.


It sounds ridiculous but of all the metal guitars I've owned (Ibanez UV7BK, EBMM JP6, ESP Horizon NT (Ash), ESP Eclipse, Jackson SLSMG, the list goes on) it's the tightest, most percussive tone I ever got.

It's mad, and I'm not much of a 'djenter' 

It's worth noting my low E is a 56, it really helps single coils regardless of tuning to have heavy strings.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 23, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I have a great laugh with my USA 57RI tuned to A with a tubescreamer, gain and level on 6 (out of 10) dime the tone into my roadster channel 4 vintage, dime mids, roll the treble back to about 9oclock, gain on half.
> 
> 
> It sounds ridiculous but of all the metal guitars I've owned (Ibanez UV7BK, EBMM JP6, ESP Horizon NT (Ash), ESP Eclipse, Jackson SLSMG, the list goes on) it's the tightest, most percussive tone I ever got.
> ...



That's what I found attractive about the strat in the first place - that percussive, snappy tone. The pickups are really sterile though.

Yeah I definitely need thicker strings. I'm gonna be ordering some 10's and 11's.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 23, 2011)

BKP


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2011)

It doesnt matter what you use, sir. You are your own worst critic and the only one that matters. If you can find SCs that sound good I say have at it.


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 23, 2011)

You should check out the Bare Knuckle Pickups website and give some of the sound clips a listen because some of their single coils are just ridiculous.

Here's a modern metal clips of the Sinner
http://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk...mporary/sinners/sinners-modern_metal_clip.mp3

And here is one of the Trilogy Suite
http://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk...y_suites/trilogy_suites-modern_metal_clip.mp3

That is if you're looking for replacement pickups, however a lot of getting a good sound for the style you're looking for is in the playing, strings, etc.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 23, 2011)

The stock pickups in my RG7321 sound super djenty when split.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 23, 2011)

Yknow i have always wondered why people thing single coils wont djent, when (in my opinion) they are excellently suited for the job. 
For the record I can get my Burns Trisonic neck pickup to sound absolutely filthy heavy, humbucker-shumfucker


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 24, 2011)

I just tuned the low E (normal low E lol) down to a low G on my Squier CV60s Strat and it just fucking slays. Even with that .042 flopping all over the guitar the sound coming from the amp is tight and percussive. Well unless I pluck it too hard. I have to be extremly gentle with it lol. 

Does anybody know what is the largest size string that will fit through a Strat trem block? I was thinking about putting a .072 or .074 on it for a G.


----------



## Bigthecat (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm getting the BKP Sinner in the neck, and maybe a DiMarzio Air Norton for the middle and a BKP Aftermath (Humbucker) in the Bridge. Should Djent nicely, but that DiMarzio will get some lovely clean tones.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 17, 2012)

The first problem you have is you want to djent, work on that and then we can discuss single coils


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^I don't know if you've ever played a guitar with a Fast Track 2 in the bridge, but it's an awesome, uber-powerful, tight pickup. I have one in the bridge of my RT650 that I converted to an S/S/S setup, and it is pure awesome.

Point is, it doesn't really reflect a *true* single-coil strat sound.


----------



## GallCu (Feb 20, 2012)

You should try the dimarzio injector pickups. They are fatter because they use Alnico 2 magnets.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 20, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> I just tuned the low E (normal low E lol) down to a low G on my Squier CV60s Strat and it just fucking slays. Even with that .042 flopping all over the guitar the sound coming from the amp is tight and percussive. .



Holy smokes a .042 tuned down to low G? I'm surprised the string even stays on the tuning peg, let alone is playable!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 20, 2012)

For upper register overdubs and stuff, when I'm demoing "djenty" type music for my band I tend to use my Eric Clapton Strat. Its open and airy with tons of clarity. Low register stuff has to be 'buckers, though.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 20, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> Whenever I attempt djent, I will usually pick up my MIM Strat and tune down to B or A. I don't really like the pickups in it (standard Mexican Strat ceramic pups) but they sound tight enough for djenty tones.
> 
> So I ask, What are your opinions on using single coils for djent? Stacked, true single, or otherwise.
> What single coils would get the best djent tone?


 
Hmmm....my suggestion:

Chopper - Neck
Fast Track 1 - Middle
Fast Track 2 or Super Distortion S - Bridge

If you want a more "modern" metal sound without the super tight bass and midboost, but with more balance to the pickups, then go for my second suggestion:

Air Norton S - Neck
Chopper - Middle
Tone Zone S or Super Distortion S - Bridge

Sorry, I'm a BIG Dimarzio fan. So they would naturally be my suggestions.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 20, 2012)

i would just make sure it's a noiseless single coil. I've thought about getting guitars with noiseless single coils before, just because that's the one main thing keeping me from enjoying them.


----------



## Joelan (Feb 20, 2012)

My crazy friend put a P90 in the neck of his mahogany LTD, and when combined with the bridge humbucker (a passive EMG) it djents like a mofo.

Single coils definitely have the goods


----------

